# Proviron - Mesterolone



## GMO (Oct 28, 2011)

Proviron Mesterolone


Pharmaceutical Name: Mesterolone
Chemical structure: 1 alpha-methyl-17 beta-hydroxy-5 alpha-androstan-3-one
Molecular weight of base: 304.4716
Active Life: 8-12 hours (effects last about 24 hours)
Anabolic/Androgenic Ratio (Range): 100-150/30-40


Mesterolone is an oral androgen primarily prescribed to treat sexual  dysfunction, lagging libido and/or impotency in men. To a lesser extent  it has also been used in an attempt to increase sperm count in some  individuals with varying degrees of success (1). It can be run for long  periods of time due to the fact that it is not a 17 alpha alkylated  compound. This enables it to not be quite as toxic since its not  alkylated in the same fashion, but at the 1 position, which reduces  hepatic breakdown. However, the anabolic effect of mesterolone is not  strong enough for it to be used for muscle building purposes (1).

Since mesterolone is not used for anabolic purposes for the most part,  there must be other reasons why steroid users administer this compound.  First, there is some evidence that by using this compound when cycling  testosterone, it may actually increase it's potency. It appears that the  mesterolone will attach to the sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG) and  albumin. This leaves a larger percentage of free testosterone to conduct  anabolic actions.

Mesterolone can also be used for it's action as an anti-aromatase. It is  because of this function that many users will use it when stacking  other compounds that may partially convert to estrogen. Mesterolone will  bind to the aromatase enzyme. This in turn does not allow other  steroids to interact with the enzyme and form estrogen.

Some competitive bodybuilders will also add mesterolone to their  pre-contest preparation as many believe that it will improve muscle  density and hardness. This could be attributed to the ability of the  compound to decrease water retention and reduce the amount of  circulating estrogen in the body, similar to many other androgenic  compounds. However, as discussed earlier, there are several other drugs  that could be substituted for mesterolone that are much more effective  for this purpose.

Many steroid users who have had adverse reactions to testosterone, or  otherwise do not wish to use testosterone in their cycle, will often add  mesterolone to their cycles for it's ability to increase the libido of a  user. Often times when a user does not include testosterone, or simply  not enough testosterone in relation to the other compounds that he is  using, libido will be reduced and including mesterolone may help  alleviate this. Obviously, the dihydrotestosterone effect of the  compound plays a key role in this process (2).


Use/Dosing

The majority of male users will find that dosing in the range of 25 to  100 milligrams per day of mesterolone will be enough to achieve their  desired results. Females most often remain at about 25 milligrams per  day, but many have experimented with levels far higher. Due to the  active life of the compound, splitting the dosage of the drug so that it  can be taken twice per day is beneficial, but the effects of the  compound should remain for a full twenty four hours so it is not  completely necessary (3).

Due to the fact that many other compounds are available that are much  more potent and effective than mesterolone for the same purposes, it is  seemingly unnecessary to increase a user's dosage far higher than 100mgs  per day. Instead one would most likely be better served to switch  compounds are try a much more potent drug if the desired results are not  achieved.


Side Effects/Risks

Mesterolone is an oral alkylated steroid. If used throughout a longer  cycle it may elevate liver values slightly. However, this would be far  less than would be expected with a 17-alpha-alkylated steroid. Its not  quite as toxic since its not alkylated in the same fashion, but at the 1  position, which reduces hepatic breakdown. This change in the alkylated  position would be due to the fact that the 17-alpha position reduces  the affinity for sex hormone binding proteins thereby decreasing the  ability of the compound to free testosterone (3), obviously something  that would make the drug far less effective for it's intended purposes.  It is because of all of this that liver toxicity should be of little  concern to the user running mesterolone even if it is for long periods  of time, keeping in mind that other compounds still pose a threat.

The main concern with the compound is the possibility of androgenic side  effects. Usually in male users these side effects will only appear if a  user is administering rather large doses of the drug. An individual may  encounter the typical side effects of oily skin, acne, exacerbation of  male pattern baldness if the condition already exists, and body/facial  hair growth. As should be expected with a compound in which  dihydrotestosterone plays such a major role, prostate problems are also  not uncommon with users. Women should also be aware that virilization  symptoms are also a possibility with use of the compound. Deepening of  the voice, menstrual irregulation, and other symptoms could all occur  (1,3).


References

1. Llewellyn, William, Anabolics 2004, 2003-4, Molecular Nutrition, pp. 140-1

2. Schulte-Beerbuhl M., Nieschlag E., Comparison of testosterone,  dihydrotestosterone, luteinizing hormone, and follicle-stimulating  hormone in serum after injection of testosterone enthanate or  testosterone cypionate. Fertility and Sterility 33 (1980) 201-3.

3. Rea, Author L., 2002, Chemical Muscle Enhancement: Bodybuilder???s Desk Reference

Taken from WWW.BASSKILLERONLINE.COM


----------



## yerg (Oct 28, 2011)

Yo, good info as ussual GMO!!  Ive never had any interest in this compound, but ill be honest.  I thought it was 17 alpha alkylated... Learn somthin new every day!


----------



## GMO (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been using it primarily for a libido boost and to free up more test.  As the write-up states, it binds to SHBG and frees up more test to conduct anabolic actions.  It also doesn't hurt that it binds to the aromatase enzyme and somewhat reduces estrogen conversion.


----------



## yerg (Oct 28, 2011)

How powerful is it with SHGB??? Similar action to Winstrol???


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 28, 2011)

Im not sure if i can handle a higher libido, my gf already walks funny as it is lol , good info my nigg


----------



## GMO (Oct 28, 2011)

yerg said:


> How powerful is it with SHGB??? Similar action to Winstrol???




I would imagine it to be very similar as they are both DHT derivatives.  I know for a fact that they both bind strongly to SHGB, but unsure if one is more effective than the other in this regard.

Maybe HeavyIron, Victor or TGB will visit this thread and shed some light on this.


----------



## BigBird (Oct 28, 2011)

yerg said:


> Yo, good info as ussual GMO!! Ive never had any interest in this compound, but ill be honest. I thought it was 17 alpha alkylated... Learn somthin new every day!


 
I actually thought all along that it wasn't alkylated whatsoever (which would certainly reduce the bioavailability when taken orally) but it's interesting to know it IS alkylated just to a lesser degree than the more harsh 17 a/a compounds.  Thanks for posting GMO.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 28, 2011)

I always wanted to try proviron but this stuff is so expensive for zero anabolic properties >_<. Wonder why all the DHT derivatives cost a damn fortune?!?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> I would imagine it to be very similar as they are both DHT derivatives.  I know for a fact that they both bind strongly to SHGB, but unsure if one is more effective than the other in this regard.
> 
> Maybe HeavyIron, Victor or TGB will visit this thread and shed some light on this.



Proviron binds to SHBG better than any other AAS that I know of.  From what I understand, it also binds to the anabolic receptor better than any available oral AAS.

Proviron also makes other AAS more effective by inhibiting SHBG from attaching to them, and also has the additional benefit of reducing the amount of overall estrogen in the body, as stated above.  

Lastly, Proviron is very synergistic and really helps you get the best out of your cycle.  Doesn't do much of anything on it's own really.  Oh, and Proviron is also known for raising LH, which raises your natty test levels.  Sounds like candy to me!!  (Just not the male pattern baldness and possible prostate enlargement associated with Proviron).  IMHO.





/V


----------



## yerg (Oct 28, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Proviron binds to SHBG better than any other AAS that I know of. From what I understand, it also binds to the anabolic receptor better than any available oral AAS.
> 
> Proviron also makes other AAS more effective by inhibiting SHBG from attaching to them, and also has the additional benefit of reducing the amount of overall estrogen in the body, as stated above.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 28, 2011)

I definitely wanted to add Proviron to my cycle but my order from a sponsor got delayed and I was forced to start without it


----------



## oufinny (Oct 28, 2011)

Sounds to me like this is a good addition to any cycle.  Would it be useful with just test or would you see a lot more from it when you are running multiple compounds?


----------



## BigBird (Oct 28, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Sounds to me like this is a good addition to any cycle. Would it be useful with just test or would you see a lot more from it when you are running multiple compounds?


 

It's a nice addition to ANY cycle; a test-only cycle or a multi-compound cycle.  Go for it.


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 10, 2012)

could you run it with another oral being that it isn't to harmful on the liver like say running it with Var?


----------



## StanG (Dec 10, 2012)

jarhead1616 said:


> could you run it with another oral being that  it isn't to harmful on the liver like say running it with Var?




This thread is well over a year old ...and proviron sucks ..its virtually useless for anything.


----------



## TRUE1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Proviron DOES help sex drive, reduces Estrogen, easy on the liver and is Anabolic.  It's NOT useless as this one negative post out of hundreds of positive posts by Super Moderators who KNOW their stuff!!


----------

